# GM of New Jersey Posthumously Names Capitol Police Officer an "Honorary Mason"



## My Freemasonry

by Christopher Hodapp MW Robert V. Monacelli, the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge F&AM of New Jersey, has just issued an edict posthumously proclaiming the late Brian David Sicknick as an...

For the latest news and information from around the Masonic world, be sure to check the www.freemasonsfordummies.com website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Continue reading...


----------



## jermy Bell

Let's make everyone a honorary grandmaster.  There's  no place for this nonsense in our craft. The more and more I read, I wonder  more and more why I became  a Mason,  and if I want to continue the journey


----------



## Number4

Agreed!  This kind of action IMHO brings an element of politics into the craft, and that should never be.


----------



## Blackstar

Number4 said:


> Agreed!  This kind of action IMHO brings an element of politics into the craft, and that should never be.



It doesn't feel political to me.  (I'm happy for someone to point me to the politics, though.)

It says his father and brother were both Masons.  I'd think they'd know his wishes and perhaps were the ones to ask for it?  And we also don't know what his desires were, if he had petitioned, or was in the process of petitioning.  

If they followed their own rules, I have no complaints.


----------



## Number4

I'm sorry, but with the greatest respect to Officer Sicknick and his family, he was tragically killed in the line of duty, like so many other brave LEO's and first responders.  There is no mention in the edict of what the circumstances were _"above and beyond his role"_ that would merit such an extraordinary award:  I'm not sure simply being related to Masons alone is just qualification.  Just because the rules allow something doesn't necessarily make it right.  

Was the same honor offered to David Dorn, the* retired* officer who was murdered bravely defending a friend's store back in June?


----------



## Blackstar

I am still not making the connection.  Why, exactly, do people think this was a political decision?

If a Grand Master wanted to make Mr. Dorn a Mason and two of his family members consented, I'd have no problem with that, either.

But they were two different circumstances in two different states, so I'm confused.


----------



## jermy Bell

Can I be a honorary grandmaster???
 I am a mason and completed my 3 degrees,  and now am sitting  in the south. I will write my GL and ask to be made grandmaster.


----------



## Number4

Where do we draw the line? There are hundreds of First Responders who gave their lives courageously on 9/11 but nobody made them members of our fraternity.  The cornerstone of Freemasonry is that *we are all equal*: nobody gets a pass because they did a particular job or any other activity _outside _the Lodge.


----------



## Glen Cook

jermy Bell said:


> Can I be a honorary grandmaster???
> I am a mason and completed my 3 degrees,  and now am sitting  in the south. I will write my GL and ask to be made grandmaster.


What are the standards to be an honorary GM in your state?


----------



## jermy Bell

Glen Cook said:


> What are standards done be an honorary GM in your state?


It was sarcasm.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy

jermy Bell said:


> It was sarcasm.



The Glorious Party has cancelled sarcasm.

Adog (since amen was also cancelled)



			
				George Orwell 1984 said:
			
		

> Don’t you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of thought? In the end we shall make thoughtcrime literally impossible, because there will be no words in which to express it.


----------



## Glen Cook

jermy Bell said:


> It was sarcasm.


So, what are the standards?


----------



## Number4

Surely you mean "Apersons".......


----------



## coachn

Number4 said:


> Surely you mean "Apersons".......


Awhatever - Surely you don't want to offend the non-person identity crowd.


----------



## Number4

I don't care, I've decided I want to be a helicopter


----------



## TheThumbPuppy

How do helicopters have non-binary coitus ?


----------



## coachn

TheThumbPuppy said:


> How do helicopters have non-binary coitus ?


rotor rooter...


----------



## Number4

Depends how many rooters, sorry, rotors they have


----------



## TheThumbPuppy

No no, it doesn't matter how many rotors they actually have. What counts is how many rotors they think they have. 

Oops I forgot to use the correct pronoun, how unforgivable of me! The pronouns for helicopters are hel/thell

No no, it doesn't matter how many rotors thell actually have. What counts is how many rotors thell think thell have.


----------



## coachn

TheThumbPuppy said:


> No no, it doesn't matter how many rotors they actually have. What counts is how many rotors they think they have.
> 
> Oops I forgot to use the correct pronoun, how unforgivable of me! The pronouns for helicopters are hel/thell
> 
> No no, it doesn't matter how many rotors thell actually have. What counts is how many rotors thell think thell have.


hel know!


----------



## TheThumbPuppy

I hope they legislate this. 

After all, it's not like there is anything else that requires immediate attention.


----------

